# Combat sub 39mm



## xerox (Oct 30, 2016)

Looking forward to this one, released spring, apparently.


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

Is there a photo, or link available for this?


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I am awaiting this release too. If anyone has any new news, please post here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xerox (Oct 30, 2016)

DEV1ST8R said:


> Is there a photo, or link available for this?


short video on their facebook and Instagram page


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)

Hopefully there will be some updates over the 36 mm variants.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a feeling my interest is going to fluctuate on this one, just like the 36mm.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

It'd be nice if Glycine remade some of the models with numerals into 39mm, like the GL0088.


----------



## willland (10 mo ago)

Looks like the Combat Sub 39 is available on glycine.com. Hope more varieties will be offered.
























Bill


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, the 39mm sub is gonna give my BB58 a run for the money when I eventually get one. The Black dial is calling my name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks good. 
Now, if we could just get Glycine to do a no-date version.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am looking forward to it. I would really like a no date version


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice and looks like an actual clasp as opposed to the buttery bracelet on the 36mm. I have the 36mm in green and can get a great fit.


----------



## YuG (Feb 13, 2021)

I think they just dropped a bunch more colours. COMBAT | Glycine Store Europe 

I'm digging the red bezel with the red date.


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

The gray and blue are on gnomon


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks like a few versions of the 39mm Sub are now available on Gnomon..can Ashford Watches be far behind?..

Glycine - Gnomon Watches – Tagged "39mm"


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I just got mine yesterday and I love it very much. How much you ask? As much as I love my BB58!  If you are thinking about it, get it. You will love it too! The size and thickness is perfect. Crown action is very nice. Only thing is bezel action is a bit stiff. I am okay with it, as there is not much play. The dial is a beauty, very readable and lume is just nice. The bracelet is very functional and comfortable. Some might not like the PCL but the bracelet is fine for me. In general, I don’t have anything to complain about and I think it’ll serve me well as a daily wear.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

I ordered the black gilded model from Gnomon, will be arriving this evening. Looking forward to it, seems like it’ll scratch my BB58 itch for now so I can finish saving for a speedy. 

I also have a CW diver and the new smaller Certina diver and am looking forward to seeing how all three stack up side to side.

Based on my experience so far the CW is very blingy and best used with nicer clothing. The Certina is perfect on NATOs because it’s more tooling, and the metal bracelet is only so so. The Glycine seems like it will fill a good tool watch niche with a better metal bracelet than the Certina. But we’ll see soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

@Demaratus, have you received your new Combat Sub 39 yet and how do you like it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

achilles said:


> @Demaratus, have you received your new Combat Sub 39 yet and how do you like it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have, and I have to say for the money it’s an incredible value. Unfortunately, my copy had a manufacturing defect so I’ll be reaching out to gnomon on Monday: there is a big divot in the lume on the hour hand, so deep it casts a shadow: 










I want a replacement though as I want to keep it, as I think it’s nicer than the average Seiko budget (only beaten by the new 1k ones like the SPB143 which I like a great deal, but it is pricey for a Seiko). 

Relative to Certina or CW:

1) CW is all around nicer, but on sale it costs twice as much as the Glycine so not surprising. The CW is very bling bling though compared to the Glycine, of which I like the tool feel. 

2) Certina Action Diver watch case and face seems nicer marginally, and of course that has a 70 hour movement. Band on the Glycine is slightly nicer than the Certina (except the friction bits seem like the cheapest I’ve ever used, on the Glycine). But the margin here in quality is smaller other than the movement, and of course getting work on an ETA clone is going to be much cheaper than a Powermatic. 

I really like the Glycine, and I think if you can get it for 400 USD or less it’s a screaming deal for a watch that is a real quality automatic watch (is keeping less than 10 second per day fast too, which is great for the price). I also like the aesthetic and that they have many styles (so I imagine the 39mm will get more styles over time too).

All and all I’d recommend it over a budget Seiko to anyone, and once they have some more cool styles come out I’ll probably buy a second. As a beater automatic it’s great, why not wear a cool watch in all circumstances, especially because if you trash it, you can get another easily


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

@Demaratus sorry to hear of the issue on your new watch. Hopefully, Gnomon will get it resolved soon for you. I have purchased many watches from Gnomon over the years and thankfully I have never encountered this kind of issue with my order.

As for the pricing on the new Combat Sub 39, I doubt it will reach $400 level. My thinking is other way. Even if Glycine charged double the price, for the value I am getting in this watch, I will still be happy to get it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

I paid 500 for my purchase and am happy with it, but I assume everyone here talking about the discounting you can get with Glycine will apply to these new models eventually. Maybe 450 now with inflation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

Gnomon sent me a DHL return label as expected and will send me a replacement watch, so good on them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Demaratus said:


> I have, and I have to say for the money it’s an incredible value. Unfortunately, my copy had a manufacturing defect so I’ll be reaching out to gnomon on Monday: there is a big divot in the lume on the hour hand, so deep it casts a shadow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the issue, glad you got it sorted out.

On your comparison with Seiko, I have both an SPB143 and a Combat Sub 42, and I’m not sure the SPB143 is nicer, even at $1k.








Movement is hard to say between 6R35 and SW200, I guess it depends on if you value beat rate or power reserve, but the SW200 does show up in watches at $2k+. Finishing is pretty close. Glycine does a fantastic job with the dial furniture and I believe actually hand finishes the case. The SPB143 has a very nice dial as well, but the diashield makes the edges on the case kind of round (lines are not very sharp, and the polish has a ton of distortion). Size, I prefer Seiko’s diameter (39mm combat sub will be perfect), but the Glycine is way thinner and properly wraps around your wrist like a _skin_ diver should. The Glycine also has a much more tactile bezel that actually lines up. 

The only area where Seiko clearly wins is lume. Point is I don’t think the SPB143 isn’t necessarily better than the combat sub, if at all.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I just saw new model release of what looks like 39mm version of the fan favourite “Goldeneye”. Wow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

achilles said:


> I just saw new model release of what looks like 39mm version of the fan favourite “Goldeneye”. Wow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willland (10 mo ago)

Combat model GL0409


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

willland said:


> Combat model GL0409
> 
> View attachment 16579673


That’s pretty hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Wearing this non-stop for 2 weeks now. It has become one of my favourite 39mm watches. Just switched it up to my favourite tropic strap. So comfortable!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xerox (Oct 30, 2016)

Mine turned up today, same model, gives my BB58 a lot of competition, great watch.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

xerox said:


> Mine turned up today, same model, gives my BB58 a lot of competition, great watch.


Pics?..


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

xerox said:


> Mine turned up today, same model, gives my BB58 a lot of competition, great watch.


You have to share some pictures or it didn’t happen!  what BB58 do you have and how do you find the comparison? Of course no match to the BB58 quality and finish and luxury feel (if you call that) but I find my new Combat Sub 39 stacks up highly against the heavy weights considering the price point it comes at.

What do you think? I think Glycine really knocked this out of the park.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

achilles said:


> You have to share some pictures or it didn’t happen!  what BB58 do you have and how do you find the comparison? Of course no match to the BB58 quality and finish and luxury feel (if you call that) but I find my new Combat Sub 39 stacks up highly against the heavy weights considering the price point it comes at.
> 
> What do you think? I think Glycine really knocked this out of the park.
> 
> ...


Still waiting on them to be on sale somewhere..


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thunder1 said:


> Still waiting on them to be on sale somewhere..


Use Gnomon code “get20off” for $20US off.


----------



## xerox (Oct 30, 2016)

achilles said:


> You have to share some pictures or it didn’t happen!  what BB58 do you have and how do you find the comparison? Of course no match to the BB58 quality and finish and luxury feel (if you call that) but I find my new Combat Sub 39 stacks up highly against the heavy weights considering the price point it comes at.
> 
> What do you think? I think Glycine really knocked this out of the park.
> 
> ...


I agree, they hit it for 6 with this one, i have a BB58 blue and I think I prefer the case shape of the CS39, Def stacks up against more expensive watches. The Tudor does have the 'feel' of luxury but not £2500 more! Now thinking of selling the BB58 to get the 58Pro - unless Glycine bring out a GMT version.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

bubba0951 said:


> Use Gnomon code “get20off” for $20US off.


Thanx, but Ashford Watches has me spoiled!!..


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thunder1 said:


> Thanx, but Ashford Watches has me spoiled!!..





Thunder1 said:


> Thanx, but Ashford Watches has me spoiled!!..


Me too, but the 39mm is so new it might take a while to get to Ashford.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I couldn't wait any longer for a sale on these!!..I had to give in!!..DHL dropped off a dark green GL0405 a little earlier this afternoon...folks, I am so impressed!!..unlike the 42mm Subs, these 39mm versions feature 120 click bezels(instead of 60), drilled lugs(46mm L2L length) & 300m of water resistance(vs. 200 in the 42mm versions)...features a screw down crown, a solid case back, & a date at the 6 o'clock marker, making it relatively unassuming...the bracelet is also of a pretty nice quality, given it's price point(currently $568.00 @ Gnomon)..quite the looker!!..guess I'll have to save up for the blue dial version next to scratch the BB58 itch(the GL0400)!!..here's some pics..

















Here's a link to the Gnomon site...
Combat SUB 39 Dark Green Ref. GL0405 – Gnomon Watches


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thunder1 said:


> Well, I couldn't wait any longer for a sale on these!!..I had to give in!!..DHL dropped off a dark green GL0405 a little earlier this afternoon...folks, I am so impressed!!..unlike the 42mm Subs, these 39mm versions feature 120 click bezels(instead of 60), drilled lugs(46mm L2L length) & 300m of water resistance(vs. 200 in the 42mm versions)...features a screw down crown, a solid case back, & a date at the 6 o'clock marker, making it relatively unassuming...the bracelet is also of a pretty nice quality, given it's price point(currently $568.00 @ Gnomon)..quite the looker!!..guess I'll have to save up for the blue dial version next to scratch the BB58 itch(the GL0400)!!..here's some pics..
> View attachment 16622084
> 
> View attachment 16622086
> ...


Enabler alert! Enabler alert! 😂


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thunder1 said:


> Well, I couldn't wait any longer for a sale on these!!..I had to give in!!..DHL dropped off a dark green GL0405 a little earlier this afternoon...folks, I am so impressed!!..unlike the 42mm Subs, these 39mm versions feature 120 click bezels(instead of 60), drilled lugs(46mm L2L length) & 300m of water resistance(vs. 200 in the 42mm versions)...features a screw down crown, a solid case back, & a date at the 6 o'clock marker, making it relatively unassuming...the bracelet is also of a pretty nice quality, given it's price point(currently $568.00 @ Gnomon)..quite the looker!!..guess I'll have to save up for the blue dial version next to scratch the BB58 itch(the GL0400)!!..here's some pics..
> View attachment 16622084
> 
> View attachment 16622086
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

bubba0951 said:


> Very nice!


I think they are..will be interesting to see how they get accepted by others..


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thunder1 said:


> I think they are..will be interesting to see how they get accepted by others..


Who cares, if you like them that's all that counts. I just bought the Steinhart so I've got to tap the brakes. I will get a Blue one at some point.


----------

